# Block Racing Type Chain...



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2013)

There's been a lot of talk around here about how skip-tooth type chain is getting harder to find

anymore. The older, wide stuff is REALLY hard to find for the guys doing 1880's-early 1890's

bikes. I've been patient in my (ongoing) Racycle build to find a suitable chain. This was up on 

the 'bay last week and I paid just a bit over $100 for it.....It is quite unique in that it really is a

block chain in between the outer links. It's technically not a roller chain. I didn't know if it would 

be the right fitment for my build, but I went on blind faith and a hunch. IT FITS!!!!, And it is really

perfect for this machine in every way....i've never seen another one, cool tin case too....!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

Block racing chain..... isn't that an oxy-moron?


----------



## Wcben (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool chain Lawrence, now just get it nickel plated!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 15, 2013)

I often wondered how to tell when a chain was actually manufactured. Diamond could have been making block chain for track racers well up into the late 1950s.

Really cool tin, now you have something to put your Altoids in if you need to put your "California Medicine" in an altoid tin. 

Really good deal overall when you consider what NOS Roller inch pitch chains are going for these days.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 15, 2013)

The tin box is probably worth $50.00.
Good score.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 15, 2013)

actually many track bikes/riders rode block chain up until the 60s........at least thats what a few "experts" have told me.......i asked "why" nobody had a perfect answer but nostalgia was a word used by many

cool chain!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll try to post a more up close picture tomorrow. 

This is a unique chain.....


----------



## sam (Jul 16, 2013)

Good buy with the box. 
I also got an unknown block chain off ebay last week--but it's too narrow for bicycle chain. Block chain was used on machinery. Racers used it because it didn't stretch like roller chain.(or that's what I'm told anyway)and it was rated for higher strength.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 16, 2013)

Found a pitcher on Speedplay's Flickr

Caption says 1940s but who knows?





More photos of vintage compents (and the chain) here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/speedplaypedals/7042372073/in/photostream/


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'll try to post a more up close picture tomorrow.
> 
> This is a unique chain.....




YOU'RE unique...... the chain is plain kool.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Brian, I consider it an honor that you used your 6500th post to say that.....


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 17, 2013)

haha, i detect a Man-crush! Lawrence, lets see a pic of your bike with the chain on it. Are you gettin close to finishing the Racycle?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 17, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~top secret~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I finally got a bike a racycle tourist the chain seems thin and measures 1/8 in-between links. Can anyone shed some light on the different chains please. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 21, 2015)

its crap i will take it off your hands........


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 21, 2015)

The part that bothers me is that chain is one of those things they made millions of over several decades. You have to wonder if they scrapped it all once it started to become obsolete, or if there are still large stocks of it somewhere rusting away in some musty warehouse. Block type bicycle chain was also used in some machinery. It was probably available on rolls of several hundred feet. Imagine finding one of those rolls today...


----------



## gben (Jan 21, 2015)

Is Diamond still in business? My father had a British motorcycle shop in the 50s and early 60s and he was using Diamond chain back in the day. If they are still around maybe they would make some chain for these bicycles if someone bought enough of it in bulk.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 21, 2015)

it's my understanding that new block chain *is* still available; Mike Cates is one source of contact for 3/16" through 1/2" non-roller chain.


----------

